# tsx stocks that pay monthly dividends



## cnnx (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm currently looking for a stock screener or stock list of TSX stocks that pay monthly dividends (not quarterly).. i use rbc investment brokerage and i couldn't filter by that criteria i also tried tmx money's stock screener and google's.. any help would be nice thanks


----------



## Numbersman61 (Jan 26, 2015)

cnnx said:


> I'm currently looking for a stock screener or stock list of TSX stocks that pay monthly dividends (not quarterly).. i use rbc investment brokerage and i couldn't filter by that criteria i also tried tmx money's stock screener and google's.. any help would be nice thanks


A number of midstream and pipeline companies pay monthly dividends - PPL, ENF, IPL, KEY are a few. Most REITs pay a monthly distribution and if you're brave some oil companies like SGY pay a monthly dividend. Here is a link to TSX dividend payers
https://tsx.exdividend.ca


----------



## cnnx (Mar 26, 2015)

thanks i found my screener, there's exactly 51 of them on the tsx


----------



## cnnx (Mar 26, 2015)

what should I base myself on to choose stocks to build a monthly dividend payout portofolio?


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> A number of midstream and pipeline companies pay monthly dividends - PPL, ENF, IPL, KEY are a few. Most REITs pay a monthly distribution and if you're brave some oil companies like SGY pay a monthly dividend


 majority of .UN pay monthly : BPF.UN, CHE.UN, KEG.UN, NIF.UN, EGL.UN .... 
some small financial: FN, FC ..., LIQ who just recently cut dividends..., GH, DIV.... many bonds/proffered ETFs: DFN.PR.A, DFN, CBO, VSC, XBB etc... and Goldcorp 



> what should I base myself on to choose stocks to build a monthly dividend payout portofolio


 depends on your risk tolerance...


----------



## cnnx (Mar 26, 2015)

gibor said:


> majority of .UN pay monthly : BPF.UN, CHE.UN, KEG.UN, NIF.UN, EGL.UN ....
> some small financial: FN, FC ..., LIQ who just recently cut dividends..., GH, DIV.... many bonds/proffered ETFs: DFN.PR.A, DFN, CBO, VSC, XBB etc... and Goldcorp
> 
> depends on your risk tolerance...


Kevin Oleary says not to put more than more than 3% of your total portfolio in one stock.. and he only buys dividend stocks.. how can i accomplish this with 3 to 5 thousand dollars.. just the fees would eat me up if i buy 33 stocks


----------



## Numbersman61 (Jan 26, 2015)

Consider buying shares in an ETF like - CDZ, XDV, XEI
Or consider a closed end fund like SIN.UN


----------



## cnnx (Mar 26, 2015)

Numbersman61 said:


> Consider buying shares in an ETF like - CDZ, XDV, XEI
> Or consider a closed end fund like SIN.UN


Do those etf pay monthly dividends in my account?


----------



## Numbersman61 (Jan 26, 2015)

cnnx said:


> Do those etf pay monthly dividends in my account?


Yes


----------



## cnnx (Mar 26, 2015)

Numbersman61 said:


> Consider buying shares in an ETF like - CDZ, XDV, XEI
> Or consider a closed end fund like SIN.UN


How is a closed ended fund different?


----------



## Numbersman61 (Jan 26, 2015)

cnnx said:


> How is a closed ended fund different?


http://etfguide.com/etfs-vs-closed-end-funds/


----------



## cnnx (Mar 26, 2015)

Numbersman61 said:


> Consider buying shares in an ETF like - CDZ, XDV, XEI
> Or consider a closed end fund like SIN.UN[/QUIT
> 
> Which do you recommend? Also buying into an etc will have no fees right? Like the usual 9.95$?


----------



## Numbersman61 (Jan 26, 2015)

cnnx said:


> Numbersman61 said:
> 
> 
> > Consider buying shares in an ETF like - CDZ, XDV, XEI
> ...


----------



## cnnx (Mar 26, 2015)

doing some quick math, even the highest of the 3 (XEI 5.57%) a 5k investment today would bring me 23$/month of monthly revenue, doesn't seem much considering i have to pay 25$ quatertly fees just to keep my brokerage account open


----------



## cnnx (Mar 26, 2015)

also, why does this etf VXDN pay $7.97 as a monthly dividend at dividend Yield	1,197.45% and each share is only $7.35, even with the low trading volume of 8.2k its still unrealistic?? or is it real?


----------



## Numbersman61 (Jan 26, 2015)

cnnx said:


> also, why does this etf VXDN pay $7.97 as a monthly dividend at dividend Yield	1,197.45% and each share is only $7.35, even with the low trading volume of 8.2k its still unrealistic?? or is it real?


This is a very complex ETF that trades in the US - too complicated for me to consider
Here's an article that discusses this type of ETF http://sixfigureinvesting.com/2010/09/how-do-vxup-and-vxdn-work/


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

cnnx said:


> also, why does this etf VXDN pay $7.97 as a monthly dividend at dividend Yield	1,197.45% and each share is only $7.35, even with the low trading volume of 8.2k its still unrealistic?? or is it real?


Looks fishy to me. Stay with what you know in Canada


----------



## cnnx (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm here to learn and discuss different possibilities, not to be put down thank you.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

cnnx, just raising a different possibility. Have you considered just buying ZCN or XIC (which does pay a lot of dividends) and storing cash amounts in HISA, to effectively pay out the monthly cash stream that you want? You can also sell some shares to raise more cash.

This method is expected to deliver superior long term total returns, and the main thing we all want is the best total return. It's generally better to pursue the standard index instead of trying to choose exotic or tricky investments purely for the cash delivery. The cash you need can be generated by *any* standard index. All you need to do is periodically sell shares.

The problem with any of these high-income or high-dividend approaches is that they take you further away from the time tested & true index approach. Pretty much all of these high-payout methods gives you a worse total return than the main index!

This approach is described here
http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/78986-Does-this-ETF-exist-It-should

Another tangible example is given in this thread. Here we discussed a few ETFs that seemed exciting because they generated large cash streams. But in fact, they ended up having significantly worse total returns than the plain old benchmark
http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showt...d-Call-ETFs-ZWB-HEX-etc?p=1066449#post1066449

What it comes down to is ... you generally can't beat the benchmark. In Canada, XIC is as good as it gets. I've been arguing for some while that the best approach is therefore to stick to the index, and simply generate as much cash as you need, as that's entirely under your control anyway.


----------



## Numbersman61 (Jan 26, 2015)

cnnx said:


> doing some quick math, even the highest of the 3 (XEI 5.57%) a 5k investment today would bring me 23$/month of monthly revenue, doesn't seem much considering i have to pay 25$ quatertly fees just to keep my brokerage account open


I understand your dilemna. I have a substantial investment account and have been a CA for over 50 years and have been a senior officer and director of a number of public companies so my situation is much different from yours. What I suggest you do is research some ETF products and do some "paper trading" to better understand how financial markets work.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

cnnx said:


> doing some quick math, even the highest of the 3 (XEI 5.57%) a 5k investment today would bring me 23$/month of monthly revenue, doesn't seem much considering i have to pay 25$ quatertly fees just to keep my brokerage account open


You're going to have to draw down your capital. There's simply no way around this. Things like XEI *do* draw down your capital too, they just hide the operation from you. In fact any dividend payment slightly draws down capital, as dividends are not free money -- they come out of equity.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

A "monthly income" mutual fund may actually be a good choice for you, if the goal is to automatically generate monthly cash.

TD Monthly Income is a pretty good fund of this style. When you make an investment in it, you hold a very good mix of stocks & bonds, and value is steadily extracted and paid out to you in cash. More importantly, the total returns have been very strong for this mutual fund and that's the ticket -- you want the best total return possible.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I would like to understand the reason why you need monthly dividends. If you are only investing 3-5k, your monthly dividends will be so low it won't make any difference to your income really. I think you would be better off to look at the long run, and invest in a nice low-cost index fund that will grow over time.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Monthly payouts also have to cost the issuing company more in administration costs. I don't know why corporations, especially those issuing eligible dividends, would do that other than to pander to folk that choose not to want to manage a household budget. 

Quarterly payouts that slide into an HISA would seem the preferred choice. I find it a PITA to note/record monthly distributions in my financial software. Ultimately, once a portfolio is big enough, one can probably select a choice of investments that pay quarterly at different times such that there is a monthly income stream anyway.

Per James: Most monthly income funds try to distribute a constant payout but that is almost always going to include a ROC component as well. IOW, they are over-distributing taking a fine line balancing fund capital appreciation (for growth optics) with capital realization to keep the monthly distribution numbers looking good too. These funds are just fine for retirees in withdrawal mode but I see no need for them for anyone in 'accummulation phase'.


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

cnnx said:


> Kevin Oleary says not to put more than more than 3% of your total portfolio in one stock.. and he only buys dividend stocks.. how can i accomplish this with 3 to 5 thousand dollars.. just the fees would eat me up if i buy 33 stocks


3% ??

thats quite low


----------



## Numbersman61 (Jan 26, 2015)

As a retiree without a pension, I rely primarily on dividend income to fund my lifestyle. Monthly dividends are nice - they represent about 75% of my dividend income; the other 25% is from quarterly dividends.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Numbersman61 said:


> As a retiree without a pension, I rely primarily on dividend income to fund my lifestyle. Monthly dividends are nice - they represent about 75% of my dividend income; the other 25% is from quarterly dividends.


Nice but necessary? I remember my rancher father with a Grade 9 education who had income only once a year when he sold his 'cattle crop'. He stick handled through that without going in the red prematurely. That is what one calls successful budgeting.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Numbersman61 said:


> As a retiree without a pension, I rely primarily on dividend income to fund my lifestyle. Monthly dividends are nice - they represent about 75% of my dividend income; the other 25% is from quarterly dividends.


On dividend.com there is tool that give you select stock (US ones) that pay quarterly dividends on different cycles, so every month you have dividends from banch of stocks


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

daddybigbucks said:


> 3% ??
> 
> thats quite low


Never listened to Kevin, but my highest allocations MO and BCE are 4.3% of total portfolio values


----------



## Ben1491 (Jan 13, 2012)

Pick 3 quarterly div stocks that pays roughly one month apart will achieve the same result. Or, be creative with these 3 stocks if you have time and 'LUCK'. First put all the money to stock #1. Sell #1 after ex-div date and buy #2 before its ex-div date. Sell #2 and buy #3 and back to #1 and .........
I used to do this with a small amount in my RRSP right after I retired. 3 stocks, RBC, BCE and TD. Instead withdraw the div, I put towards the next stock after I got paid. Gave up after a year because it took too much of my time. And, the end result is almost same as I left them alone. Well, at least I have bit of fun


----------



## Ben1491 (Jan 13, 2012)

gibor said:


> Never listened to Kevin, but my highest allocations MO and BCE are 4.3% of total portfolio values


How about 50% TD and 30% RY !


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

gibor said:


> Never listened to Kevin, but my highest allocations MO and BCE are 4.3% of total portfolio values


For $100,000 portfolio, no single holding over $3000?

how many stock holdings do you have?

My biggest is Shell at 24% and about 10 holdings in my RRSP account.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

daddybigbucks said:


> For $100,000 portfolio, no single holding over $3000?
> 
> how many stock holdings do you have?
> 
> My biggest is Shell at 24% and about 10 holdings in my RRSP account.


Who told you that our portfolio 100K?! It's many times bigger 

And yes, I have many holdings... if Shell cut dividends , like COP did, by 2/3, it would be significant blow to your dividend income... and if it's 3-4% - effect will be significantly less


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

He actually said not 3, but 5%


> Kevin O’Leary, Chairman of O’Leary Financial Group, says when the value of any of his stocks exceeds 5 percent of his portfolio, he sells it down.
> 
> “I would never allow myself to have more than 5 percent of a portfolio in any one company,” said O’Leary.
> 
> “One of the main reasons I sell a stock is not for tax reasons, it’s to keep it diversified in a portfolio, maxed out at 5 percent and that is most of the time why I would have to sell a stock.”


----------



## Tourist9394 (Jun 11, 2015)

Shaw communication non-voting shares are actually monthly dividend.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 31, 2016)

*Tickers of good investment options*

Some good options for TSX dividends are:

CHP.UN

RY.PR.Q

KMP.UN	

PSK


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

gibor said:


> ... many bonds/proffered ETFs: DFN.PR.A, DFN, CBO, VSC, XBB etc... and Goldcorp


DFN.PR.A is the preferred shares of a split corp so I don't think it fits either "bonds" or "ETF".




gibor said:


> ... depends on your risk tolerance...


Depends on what it is ... with the Feds saying they are going to fund infrastructure project, I'm thinking BDT is likely not a huge risk. Then there's the old folks market with EXE. Neither of which is a .UN at this time.


At the end of the day, the business & management risk are more important.


Cheers


----------



## Fraser19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Numbersman61 said:


> This is a very complex ETF that trades in the US - too complicated for me to consider
> Here's an article that discusses this type of ETF http://sixfigureinvesting.com/2010/09/how-do-vxup-and-vxdn-work/


This is the most confusing thing I have ever looked at....


----------



## Shadow (Aug 31, 2016)

If you don’t want to expose your investments to relatively less-known companies with risky business models, one potential way out is to buy solid dividend-paying stocks with staggered quarterly payout schedules. For example, you can build your dividend-paying portfolio by picking stocks that pay monthly dividends.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

I saw this chart on-line (Motley Fool report). It shows the historical affect of a FED rate hike. They suggested major banks like RY and TD would be positively affected by a rate hike.


----------



## redsgomarching (Mar 6, 2016)

OP, ditch the discount brokerage, earn 2-3% from HISA on the 5k, focus on growing the 5k through work and wealth accumulation and once you hit the 15k mark (i believe most discount brokerages negg the account maintenance fee at this much) and use that time to learn about investing properly. Just because kevin o'leary says do not invest more than 5% into one stock doesn't mean you have to follow his advice.


----------

